# Apple CarPlay available on 2017 BMWs



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*Apple CarPlay will be available on many 2017 BMWs*

BMW is finally offering Apple CarPlay as an option for select 2017 models. CarPlay connect your Apple iPhone to the iDrive screen for select apps. CarPlay broadens the portfolio of BMW ConnectedDrive offerings. Apple CarPlay will soon be available ex-factory via option 6CP for many MY 2017 vehicles equipped with Navigation Professional (609). 6CP will be a slightly delayed introduction and available starting with August 2016 production vehicles.

More specific information about CarPlay, including a Get Started guide, will be available soon. At this time, please be careful when ordering, if you would like to have CarPlay Compatibility. Also keep in mind that CarPlay does not allow for Google Maps or Waze navigation. Apple Maps is the only navigation app supported. The app selections while driving are limited, keep your expectations realistic about how well this works. Until I get a chance to test it I have to assume it will be buggy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQz64rhefqY

*What is Apple CarPlay?*
CarPlay is the smarter, safer way to use your iPhone in your car. It lets you access Apple Music, Maps, make phone calls, and send messages all through your BMW's iDrive interface or with your voice through Siri.

*What is required for a vehicle to be compatible with CarPlay?*
Vehicles must be equipped/ordered with Navigation Professional (609) and Apple CarPlay Compatibility (6CP). Additionally, the vehicle must have an active BMW ConnectedDrive agreement completed upon vehicle delivery.

*What vehicles will be available with 6CP?*
As of August 2016, vehicles equipped with the latest iDrive 5.0 will be able to be ordered with 6CP. Please refer to the 2017 ordering guides to confirm availability. 2017 BMW that are CarPaly compatible are expected to include:


2 Series - F2x
3 Series and 4 Series - F3x
6 Series - F06/F12/F13
7 Series - G12
X5 and X6 - F15 and F16


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

I wish they'd offer Android Auto as well.


----------



## murmur (Jun 14, 2016)

Arrgghh!! this is driving me nuts, I have a confirmed allocation for second week July build MY17 F80 M3 with iDrive 5.0 but my CA can't confirm if I will be able to get the Carplay retrofit. He is trying to find out and has emailed folks higher up in Engineering but still no luck. 

He is telling me that if I have to have it for sure than I probably need to wait for an August build and I am not liking this idea. Another member on this forum mentioned about an FSC enablement code that dealers can request for a fee to enable Carplay on iDrive 5.0 MY 17 cars. Only if someone can confirm this !!!


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

murmur said:


> Arrgghh!! this is driving me nuts, I have a confirmed allocation for second week July build MY17 F80 M3 with iDrive 5.0 but my CA can't confirm if I will be able to get the Carplay retrofit. He is trying to find out and has emailed folks higher up in Engineering but still no luck.
> 
> He is telling me that if I have to have it for sure than I probably need to wait for an August build and I am not liking this idea. Another member on this forum mentioned about an FSC enablement code that dealers can request for a fee to enable Carplay on iDrive 5.0 MY 17 cars. Only if someone can confirm this !!!


I have a 340 MY16 and would be interested if apple carplay can be updated through software?


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

murmur said:


> Arrgghh!! this is driving me nuts, I have a confirmed allocation for second week July build MY17 F80 M3 with iDrive 5.0 but my CA can't confirm if I will be able to get the Carplay retrofit. He is trying to find out and has emailed folks higher up in Engineering but still no luck.
> 
> He is telling me that if I have to have it for sure than I probably need to wait for an August build and I am not liking this idea. Another member on this forum mentioned about an FSC enablement code that dealers can request for a fee to enable Carplay on iDrive 5.0 MY 17 cars. Only if someone can confirm this !!!


I really dont know, but would imagine you would be able to get it since it will be a 2017 with idrive 5.0. With that being said, I really dont think you are going to miss much if you cant get it. I have not used BMWs implementation, but I have had car play on a rental, and it was pretty horrible.

Others that have used it on rentals or non bmw cars they own also say the same thing. Its certainly not something that I would hold up an allocation / deal on an M3 for... but Its not my car.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

BMW already stated that iDrive 5.0, Navigation and an active BMW ConnectedDrive agreement are the CarPlay compatibility requirements. All of which all MY2017 F80 will have standard so just wait for the official OEM retrofit/activation. This is no different than having Sirius activated.



murmur said:


> Arrgghh!! this is driving me nuts, I have a confirmed allocation for second week July build MY17 F80 M3 with iDrive 5.0 but my CA can't confirm if I will be able to get the Carplay retrofit. He is trying to find out and has emailed folks higher up in Engineering but still no luck.
> 
> He is telling me that if I have to have it for sure than I probably need to wait for an August build and I am not liking this idea. Another member on this forum mentioned about an FSC enablement code that dealers can request for a fee to enable Carplay on iDrive 5.0 MY 17 cars. Only if someone can confirm this !!!


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have yet to see any value in Apple Car Play or Android Auto. Have not needed anything other than factory nav and load up the hard drive with my music.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Technic said:


> BMW already stated that iDrive 5.0, Navigation and an active BMW ConnectedDrive agreement are the CarPlay compatibility requirements. All of which all MY2017 F80 will have standard so just wait for the official OEM retrofit/activation. This is no different than having Sirius activated.


I'm being told a retrofit will NOT be offered.

Tim


----------



## murmur (Jun 14, 2016)

tim330i said:


> I'm being told a retrofit will NOT be offered.
> 
> Tim


Oh man, here we go again, back to back posts with opposite information. Tim, I don't doubt your source and appreciate the input, but every thing that I have read so far points towards a retro fit / retro code for the MY17 iDrive 5.0 (Navigation Professional 609) equipped cars with a BMW connected drive account.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

My word for word conversation with BMW -



> *[email protected]:* Can you clear up some confusion about early MY 2017s. Will those produced in July have the ability to retrofit CarPlay?
> *BMW NA source:* At this point a retrofit is not possible.


If you want to read into that there is some wiggle room around "at this point" but it would be in BMW's best interest to say the opposite. My take is that it will not be available ever.

Tim


----------



## Smithcinema (May 3, 2016)

murmur said:


> Arrgghh!! this is driving me nuts, I have a confirmed allocation for second week July build MY17 F80 M3 with iDrive 5.0 but my CA can't confirm if I will be able to get the Carplay retrofit. He is trying to find out and has emailed folks higher up in Engineering but still no luck.
> 
> He is telling me that if I have to have it for sure than I probably need to wait for an August build and I am not liking this idea. Another member on this forum mentioned about an FSC enablement code that dealers can request for a fee to enable Carplay on iDrive 5.0 MY 17 cars. Only if someone can confirm this !!!


Don't stress it my wife has it in her car absolutely useless and I am a big apple lover !! We never ever use it .


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

BMWAG told something different to BMW Canada then.


tim330i said:


> My word for word conversation with BMW -
> 
> If you want to read into that there is some wiggle room around "at this point" but it would be in BMW's best interest to say the opposite. My take is that it will not be available ever.
> 
> Tim


----------



## murmur (Jun 14, 2016)

Technic said:


> BMWAG told something different to BMW Canada then.


Exactly !!, the wording from Canadian order guide is "please note vehicles ordered for July and August production will not include option code 6CP, but will be eligible for a no-charge retrofit from 9/16"

Having said that, Canadians got a whole lot more / different options than what we got !! it just may only be a Canadian thing. Guess we will find out soon !!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Either BMWNA will offer the "Canadian retrofit" or forum vendor BimmerTech will do anyways... 



murmur said:


> Exactly !!, the wording from Canadian order guide is "please note vehicles ordered for July and August production will not include option code 6CP, but will be eligible for a no-charge retrofit from 9/16"
> 
> Having said that, Canadians got a whole lot more / different options than what we got !! it just may only be a Canadian thing. Guess we will find out soon !!


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

Just re-order your car.. Simple and done.


----------



## WriterDude (Jun 12, 2016)

Oh man. Will be in Munich third week of August and it would be amazing (and cost-saving) to do European Delivery of a CarPlay 230i.

If I can't do that, I probably have to wait six months until used models are on the market. I can't quite swing MSRP. Just happened to have this long-planned trip with my mom to Munich; tickets already bought.


----------



## mr.woodpdx (2 mo ago)

Hi, I have a MY17 540 with Carplay, recently I have noticed that when listening to Amazon Prime music channels, the car will often stop playing mid-song and begin playing a saved playlist (interrupting the channel song), additionally, it this same playlist will kick on when I am on a phone call through Carplay and play through the speakers, which is more than annoying. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## rounderman (Apr 26, 2016)

you will do better posting your question in the model specific forum rather than this one. good luck. I don't have CarPlay so I can't give you any better advice. Also this is a 6 year old thread so that is an issue as well.


----------

